# Jason's Theater Construction



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

After many questions and tons of research I started my theater room in the basement of our new home. Now I don't have all the fancy blueprints, and designs that some of you guys have created. With the help of my father and a few friends we dived in and tackled the room. I hope you guys enjoy the pictures, and please feel free to shout out some comments and suggestions. I will add all of the equipment list and so forth a little later in the thread. Enjoy............























































Little sneak peak here! We built the walls to go in towards the screen to focus your attention to the screen. You can also notice the hidden door we built. I will give a little more info on the door later.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks pretty good. Why did you chop off the front corners of the room?

Bryan


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

The idea came about because I was building a hidden room in one corner and I had a sump pump in the other corner. I needed the extra room to move around in both areas. That was the best idea we came up with at the time and I thought it looked pretty decent. I have seen a few other rooms online and in magazines that sort of had the same look. It worked out for us and we have plenty of room to move around in those spots if the pump ever goes out, and in the hidden room we will install all of the electronics. Here are a few more shots.





































Update 8/10/12 --Room will be drywalled on 8/11/12 --


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking good. Brings back memories of when I built mine - and fond memories of when my body allowed me to do it


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks like the beginning of a nice theatre room! Keep us up to date on your progress..


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

Here are some more pictures of my hidden door and the hinges I used. 




























I also added some 2 x 4's in the rafters to install the rackeprojector bracket later. This will give me a solid fountation and no worries down the road.



















Here is a shot form the back of the theater looking towards the screen










Update: 8/12/12 - Theater room drywalled


----------



## Dotball (Apr 4, 2012)

If I'm seeing that door correctly it looks like it opens into the hidden room. In my mind you would be better opening it outwards (into the HT) so you are not limiting the available space inside the room. YMMV

Cheers,


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

The way the door was built, is once you walk into the hidden room the springs closes the door behind you. I understand what you are saying about having more room, but it was easier to design the door this way and then hide the door with trim. Plus, the hidden room has plenty of room for the electrons and the only other thing in the room is the electrical box.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't see any problem swinging the door that way..It looks like you have a good space in there and providing you can fit your AV gear in without any restrictions..it should be fine..


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

I will post the riser photos in a bit and maybe some shots of how I built my pump outs. 




























Here is a shot looking down the hall in the hidden room 










These are a few shots of the sofit being built


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Great start, this is going to be a nice room. It looks like a lot of work went into those soffits, too.


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the riser and the construction of the front stage. 










As you can see the stage is kinda of large that because I am putting the center channel in there and the SVS Sub.



















Here are a few shots of the riser they are built out of 2 x 8's and the front riser is 2 x 4's my ceiling height is only 8 foot.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Great looking build, looks like you have some carpentering skills. I notice on your riser that you haven't cut any holes to allow the low frequencies to enter, are you planning on doing that? I would greatly advise so.


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

To be honest I never gave it any thoughts. How many holes or what size holes to you guys recommend?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

You could also potentially use your soffits for absorbtion. I am away from home so I can't really provide a link, but I did it with mine. You can check my build thread if interested.


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

Here is an update on the process the first couple of pictures are the design we created to hang the speakers. I didn't want to bolt / hang my speakers directly into the drywall. I wanted something a little stronger so we built these angles for the front speakers 45 degrees off the wall and around 30 for the back wall. 














































We did install sound channel in the ceiling to try to reduce noise entering the kitchen above the theater. I don't have any photos of the channel.



















Here are a few with the drywall being installed


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

It's all coming together very nicely..
Have you decided on a colour scheme yet?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like your moving right along. Keep up the good work it will pay off in the end. Like when your sitting back and relaxing :T


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: "Clever Name Here" Theater Construction*

Well, it's been a while since I checked in nothing really has been happening in the theater room or the rest of the basement. Same old song and dance.....ran short on cash! Will be finishing up the beginning of the year with bonus from work and tax return money!:clap: Here are a few shots of the drywall taped and sanded. Next step paint.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like a lot of planning went into your build. I am sure it will pay off in the end. I envy you.


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

To be honest we really didn’t do the same set up everyone else does. I made some measurements and we started to build. I never had an exact ideal of how this would turn out. I looked at allot of rooms online, this forum, magazines, etc, and went to town.

As my old man says *“I do my best thinking when im drinking.” *:rofl:

We definitely have a few beer invested in this project. The only thing I didn't do in this room is hang the drywall or tape it. I have a few union buddies that did it at a cost that I could not pass up. Not to mention the time it saved me from doing it.

Here are a few shots of the rest of the basement.


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

Really nice build so far...and you can't go wrong with a name like that....Being totally unbiased of course.

Just one thing I noticed with your secret door, I couldn't tell if there was any corner bead on the edges of the door. I might suggest doing this so that the edges of the door stay clean and don't break. Drywall is pretty flimsy. My drywaller suggested me doing corner bead in the entrance to my secret room and I am so glad he did.


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! I will read your construction thread tonight when I get home from work. Always welcome ideas and thoughts from guys that have been a little further down the road in their builds than mine.


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

Well my speakers are here and heres a look of what I decided upon. I am doing a 7.1 room:

Back Speakers










Center Channel










Front Speakers










Surround Speakers










I wanted to run these but they have no more:hissyfit:










After speaking with Jack (great help) over at SVS this was his suggestion. So I am running the three larger speakers in the front and the smaller bookcase speakers for the sides and back wall.


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

Dang gina!!!

Really nice choices....I am starting to get theater envy :T


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

Alright guys it has been a while since I posted any new updates to the room. I have finished the basement and will be finishing up the theater room in the next few month. I will post some new pictures of the theater room in the next few days. I need to finish the trim and buy the electronics. Here are a few shots of the basement. 




























The shot below is the area under the stairs coming into the basement. I purchased some 1 x 1's and made a cheap place to hold all my DVD's ( I will post a better picture in a few days) but you get the idea. 































































A fuzzy shot of the theater room (I will add more in a day or so)


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'd love to have a basement that size!!..Everything is coming along great!!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice job on the bar!..:T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow Jason - that looks fantastic! Well done mate! :T

Looking forward to seeing how the theater room turns out!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Have fun shopping for the rest of your equipment. The room is looking great I really like the movie quotes on the wall.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

looks awsome the movie quotes on the wall just ties into the room very well !


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I may have to steal the movie quote Idea when I make a dedicated room, room looks great!


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. This little project has taken roughly two years on and off to build. Mostly weekends and a few hours here and there during the week. I will add the new pictures of the theater room tonight.


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

The Movie quotes came from Amazon around $40.00 dollars the link is below if you are interested

Movie Quotes - Amazon 

I have also add a few new photos on one of the most asked questions from friends and family when they have stopped by and seen the build. 

The same question has always been " What are the two side windows for?"










Well here is your answer........Water Lights that bubble



















I will add the new theater pictures tonight when I get home.


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

Please Excuse the mess in the room as this has become the storage room. I still need to add the trim in the room and trim along the sofits. I will be installing rope light in the trim around the sofit and around the stage.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Those water lights are cool. The rest of the pics look great as well.


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

After you commented on my build thread I clicked your link and here I am. Nice work and I hope it doesn't take me as long as you to get to a painted room!!! :heehee:


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

New home, two kids, work and other projects takes a toll on the pocket book. Nice thing is complete build to date is credit card free! Should have complete basement done by the first of the year. With holidays coming up the work will be put on hold until then. Have the theater seating already and luckily have an empty bedroom I can store them in. 

Still kicking around building a star celling in the room just haven't made up my mind on it yet.


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks great! Nice work


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Those water bubble lights look sooooo cool! Excellent work!


----------



## Tooley (Jan 2, 2011)

This room is looking great nice work on the bar


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

looks great. Nice Speakers I am jealous.


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

---Updated Pictures as of 1/18/14 ---














































Still need to add the other seating and make a few little tweaks. Almost done ! :clap:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Really coming together splendidly - looking very nice!


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

Really nice job.....


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice room! I see infinite baffle subwoofers in you future. I just wish I got to this thread earlier! 

Any issues with stumbling off the risers? Edit: I see, no projector installed yet...


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

I can see that since I moved all my photos into a new folder on Photobucket that I have lost all images on here. I will be adding those back in later. On a brighter note, I have the room finished. Here are a few shots of the room and I will be adding a new thread on the finished room pics later this week.


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

I have to give a *HUGE *Thanks to "harpmaker" with all of his help and technical advise on my DIY theater screen. I am blown away on how beautiful my screen looks and deep colors it captures. My friends are amazed they are simply looking at nothing more than a section of drywall I framed in. Below is the formula I used if you guys are interested. 


To make 32 fl. oz. of mix (before thinning for final application) buy the following items:

•	1 quart Valspar Signature (available at Lowe's) Valspar Signature Quart Interior Matte Tintable Paint and Primer in One - "You will be putting the tint "115-0.67" into the Quart of paint" 

•	The 115 - 0.67 means = .67 of 1/48th of an ounce of Magenta. The 115 stands for Magenta. Just have the guy at your counter add it to your paint and mix it. 

•	16 fl. oz. Liquitex BASICS 'Silver' acrylic paint (four 4 oz. tubes or two 8 oz. tubs). This paint is available at most arts and crafts stores such as Michael's and A.C. Moore. It is also available at great discount from many stores on the internet.

•	Now the tricky part. Since the mix is 1:1 that means only 16 oz. of the quart of Valspar paint is used, to which is mixed with the 16 oz. of LBS (*Liquitex BASICS 'Silver'*). While you could just add 32 oz. of LBS to the quart of Valspar paint, LBS is a fairly expensive paint and it would make way more mix than most people would need. So yeah, the tricky part is measuring 16 fl. oz. out of a quart of paint. 

Because the LBS is so thick the mix *DOES NEED TO BE THINNED*, even to roll. For those rolling I would recommend adding at least 25% distilled water; those spraying would have to dilute even more depending on their sprayer. Add the water and mix thoroughly; this mix is slow to accept the added water. Mixing thoroughly is VERY important!

For what I will assume would be the standard C&S™ Ultra mix of 16 oz. Valspar and 16 oz. LBS that means an additional 8 oz. of water should be added to thin for rolling. It would be a good idea to also use some of this water to wash out your containers of LBS to get all the paint out. If you are using the 8 oz. tubs of LBS simply pour the water into the tub, cover and shake. If using 4 oz. tubes of LBS I found it works best to inject the water into the almost empty tube with some kind of syringe, close the lid and shake WELL.

Cream&Sugar™ Ultra is a N9.2 screen mix which is brighter than the N9 of the previous Cream&Sugar™ mix. This means C&S™ Ultra will not perform quite as well in ambient light as C&S™, but it also means the mix will be even brighter than C&S™ in a home theater that has controlled lighting and dark walls.

That's pretty much it guys, I found it best to buy an inexpensive measuring paint buckets and just added the 16 oz of paint from my 32 oz quart into it. Then added my 16 oz of LBS next, and finally the 8 oz of water and mixed until I had a smooth well blended paint.

SCREEN INFORMATION PROVIDED BY HARPMAKER - Thank you again!


----------



## fouraxe (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi. Where did you get the hinge for your hidden door ?

Thanks.


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

I used *Model # V158 *Stanley National Hardware steel door hinge. They were around $5.00 each. You can get them at any local hardware store. I am in the Mid West (St.Louis Area) and I picked them up at Lowe's. http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

fouraxe said:


> Hi. Where did you get the hinge for your hidden door ?
> 
> Thanks.


I used *Model # V158 *Stanley National Hardware steel door hinge. They were around $5.00 each. You can get them at any local hardware store. I am in the Mid West (St.Louis Area) and I picked them up at Lowe's. http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1


----------

